# Marano models - anyone tried them yet?



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

In my seemingly never ending search for a MH I stumbled (literally) into a very nice Burstner Marano at the Peterborough Show. 

2 problems: 
1. It was rear U lounge which I didn't like....and
2. It was only spotted at the end of a very long day, hubby was about 1/2 mile ahead of me aiming for the exit gate, eyes fixed to the front :roll: 

so I didn't really get a good look at it but managed to grab a brochure and quite liked the t580 and the t590 models (both under 6 metres).

Just wondered if any of you guys had seen or driven either of these two models and if so any views/opinions would be welcome.

Cheers
Maura


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Maura, 

I fell in love with the Marano t580 at Calais Caravans last month.They had one in the showroom and it's a cosy van. Very good looking too. 

However, I "found" a Hobby 650EC at the Peterborough Show and fell for that to. :lol: The course of "true" love never runs smooth. :lol: 

The Marano at Calais Caravans was under 39,000 euro, may have been 38,500 euro. 

Anne


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Anne
have PM'd you a reply - thanks for the info above. Do you happen to know the e-mail address for Calais Caravans?
I will do a few searches and see what I can turn up but some of the European dealers have weird website address details that bear no resemblance to their actual names.

Maura


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Maura,

I found them :lol:

http://www.calaiscaravanes.com/page9.html

I haven't tried the site yet, hope it works.

Anne


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Anne
it works fine, so have made a note of the address. We live in Kent and not too far from Dover so should really be able to hop over to have a look....just have to plan our escape from this long term building work going on at home :roll: 

I like the layout of the t590 (on page 11 of brochure) and as there will be just the 2 of us for most of the time it looks ideal. Only negative's are funny little sofa's at front, and Fiat base.

sorry that should have said t 580 - but I suspect you guessed what I meant :lol: 

Why is it that all MH's I like just miss out somewhere *sigh*.

Thanks again
Maura


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

:hello1: :hello1: 

Hi Maura, Sorry can't help you on the Burstner front.......but thought i would let you know that i remember seeing one of you other posts and realised that we only live about 8 miles apart :lol: 

Don't despair on finding the right motorhome for you..... it WILL turn up.

We had an old elevating roof, transit based, camper when we first got married and managed until our 2nd child came along + dog - then things got a little short on space to say the least, tents, folding campers and caravans followed.....but i still really wanted a motorhome. Hubby was quite happy tugging and it took some persuading that we would actually use a motorhome more than a caravan. Then 3 years ago at NEC we found one that suited our needs perfectly at that time, the dealer gave us such a great offer on part exchanging the caravan that we went ahead. A little bit of bribery worked.....i said we would give it 2 years and if we found in that time we were not using it enough to warrant tax, insurance etc. we would go back to a caravan (he he)   Hubby only took a couple of weeks to admit that he would not go back to a caravan (knew it would work :lol: ) We are taking delivery of our new one this Friday....a little more comfort for ageing bones !!

I used to have the same problem with my hubby......always a mile in front when you have found that 'must have' :!: ....although now when i can't find him its usually because he has nipped into a 'van to see the layout !!!!

By the way was that you with the write up in Practical Motorhome :?: 

Good luck with your searching..........Mary


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Mary
you will have to PM me with your whereabouts (assuming you want to of course :wink: ).
Its good to know I'm not the only one who has probs finding the right MH. 

I fully expect a cheer so loud to go up from all MHF members when we finally do buy one that it will be heard in France!!

Took me many years to coerce my other half into even thinking about a MH - I have wanted one since the children were babies - and now both in their 30's!

  yes we did have a letter published. Was surprised and not a little embarrassed as stupidly didn't occur to me that it would go to print. I had written direct to Jack Bancroft and he replied to us by e-mail, so we thought that was it. Many months later they published it - what a shock I got when I saw our names on the page when flicking through the letters. Lesson learned.

Still it was useful as I wanted specific info about A/S models and he gave us the details.

Maybe see you soon somewhere in Garden of England  

Maura


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Maura, 

The pictures on page 11 are a little deceptive as is the floor plan on page 74. From memory the seat beside the kitchen is a reasonable size single (fresh water tank under 120L) and the facing seat is a little longer (storage under). 

It was the slightly more "open" aspect of the two side facing seats and the kitchen area facing the dining area which attracted me to it. The Marano is about 700mm shorter (which is approx the depth of the forward facing seat with the water tank under) than our present van but inside it has the appearance of more living space. 

Did you find the map on Calais Caravans website? It seems to appear on some pages and shows up as A on others. 

Hope you find "your" van soon. 

Anne


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Map was fine thanks Anne and now we have the address can always try it on our Sat Nav as well  

I see what you mean about the pictures being deceptive - both sofa's look same size don't they? but agree it does look more spacious. Shame in a way that not travel seats but at least we would have good excuse for not taking the grandchildren 8O they nice in small doses at the moment (aged 4 & 6) so you can imagine!

We have no experience of the Fiat and have only heard of problems so bit wary. Would prefer the Ford but thats not an option so will have to wait and see. Bundesvan chap has told us that he can source LHD vehicles for us within few weeks of most of the German models we like but RHD will not be available till November at the earliest, and cant really wait that long.

Maybe Newbury will throw something our way.

Here's hoping.........
Maura


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Ah, well at those ages you really would need the forward facing seats with belts. Mind you I do know someone who buys only two berth vans so they can't take the grandchildren :lol: They have more than you (grandchildren that is) so their choice of van prevents fights about who gets to go with them :lol: 

We haven't had any problems with the Fiat, except for a broken door mirror but that seems to be a common fault - Ducato meets Ducato on narrow, twisty Pyrenean road  When we decided to change the van one thing that my husband did decide against was another Ford as the dealerships are pretty thin on the ground in the south of France (may have that the wrong way round :roll: ) Anyway, he didn't want to end up like the couple parked beside us in Aire at Gourette, they had already been there for 3 weeks waiting for a part to arrive at the local garage. I can't remember which van they had and it probably wasn't even a Ford, we just didn't fancy being "stuck" anywhere for any length of time if it could be avoided. 

Your Sat Nav will certainly get you to Calais Caravans no problem,but do you really need it? :lol: From the centre of Calais, memorise the instruction, "Go right on the roundabout, 2nd exit", follow said instruction about 6 or 7 times and you can't miss it :lol: 

Have fun and a glass of "Ribena" on me 

:lol:


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Maura, Hope you find what you are looking for at Newbury this weekend. :lol: 

As you know most motorhomes are a compromise, and we are very lucky to get everything that we would wish for, whether it be layout, length or base vehicle. We are also a little wary about having a Fiat (our present one is a Ford)....but apart from one other 'van that we liked..... they were all Fiat based. Everything else seemed perfect for us, after thinking logically about it we decided that there were so many M.H. on Fiat that they couldn't be that bad or none of the converters would use them :roll: (would they :?: :?: Hope not). Also whilst on holiday with other motorhomers last year - only two had trouble - they were both on Mercs.........so you take your chance whatever.

Keep us posted. I will PM you with my address

Mary


----------

